# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درآمد مهندس پلیمر  و مهدسی مواد اگه سرمایه اولیه داشته باشیم چقدره

## samsam

درامد مهندسی پلیمر کسی میدونه اگه سرمایه اولیه داشته باشیم چقدره

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## ciiiin

سلام من مهندس مواد هستم البته شاخه سرامیک بستگی داره دقیقا چه کاره بخواهیدانجام بدیم,سرمایه درحد زدن کارخونه ؟یا سرمایه درحد زدن کارگاه؟

----------


## samsam

> سلام من مهندس مواد هستم البته شاخه سرامیک بستگی داره دقیقا چه کاره بخواهیدانجام بدیم,سرمایه درحد زدن کارخونه ؟یا سرمایه درحد زدن کارگاه؟


زدن  کارگاه

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## ciiiin

برای زدن کارگاه من مهندسی متالورژی صنعتی وبهترپیشنهادمیدم واینکه اگرمیخواهید کارگاه بزنیددرآینده خیلی مسایل وبایددرنظربگیرید اینکه تاچندسال سوددهی نداشته باشه,اینکه وسط کاربرای خرج روزمره کارگاه نمونید ,اینکه ساکن چه شهرهستیدوچه دانشگاهی میخواهید درس بخونیدهم مهمه چون خیلی شهرهااساتیدپیشنهادکارهای سرمایه گذاری با دانشجوروانجام میدن ,یک راه راحت وساده ای نیست واقعا سخته اگرروحیات این کارودارید وارداین حرفه بشید وگرنه خیلی رشته های دیگه رومیشه با سرمایه گذاری های کمتراززدن کارگاه به نتیجه رسوند.

----------


## parisa_mdl

> برای زدن کارگاه من مهندسی متالورژی صنعتی وبهترپیشنهادمیدم واینکه اگرمیخواهید کارگاه بزنیددرآینده خیلی مسایل وبایددرنظربگیرید اینکه تاچندسال سوددهی نداشته باشه,اینکه وسط کاربرای خرج روزمره کارگاه نمونید ,اینکه ساکن چه شهرهستیدوچه دانشگاهی میخواهید درس بخونیدهم مهمه چون خیلی شهرهااساتیدپیشنهادکارهای سرمایه گذاری با دانشجوروانجام میدن ,یک راه راحت وساده ای نیست واقعا سخته اگرروحیات این کارودارید وارداین حرفه بشید وگرنه خیلی رشته های دیگه رومیشه با سرمایه گذاری های کمتراززدن کارگاه به نتیجه رسوند.


من دانشگاه شریف احتمالش کم هست که بیارم ولی تهران رو حتما
چرا زیاد رشته ی محبوبی نیست؟(با توجه به رتبه هایی که این رشته رو میرن)
در مورد اپلای این رشته می دونید؟
مثل این که جزو رشته های حساس محسوب میشه

----------

